# Cow-hocked puppy has very small rear legs?



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Do most puppies and dogs have smaller rear legs compared to their front legs? Luke is severely cow-hocked. But he eats, walks and runs normally. I noticed that he has very muscular front legs, but his rear legs seem weak and very skinny. I am not sure whether this would case any problem in his later life?
I had vet examined him and the vet said he is extremely healthy without any issue. 
If anyone can give their opinion or experience in this it would be very great! Thanks!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Did you get another new puppy again? What happened to the chi mix? They shouldn't be like that but everyone is different!

And she has the same markings as my new puppy with the white paws and white line down the face


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

It doesn't look like his rear legs are actually smaller. His poor rear conformation is just making it appear that way. That is also causing the hunched up back. Unfortunately there is not much you can do about his genetics. Just keep him healthy and fit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

To me his back end looks weak, typical of a puppy mill puppy reared on poor quality food and not enough space to play. If this is the case good food and exercise will help to build his muscles up. If he has cow hocks, then nothing will change that, it is genetic. Does he always have such a roached back?
Is this another new puppy? What happened to the last one you posted about?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm very confused there seems to be another new puppy every time you post,as above what happened to the other one .Where do you get them from ?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm also confused? Where are the other pups you've posted? No rudeness intended, just concern for these pups. It seems as if these pups are coming from breeders that aren't on the up and up. Otherwise, you wouldn't have these questions. I urge you to Google puppy mills. Please don't take my post offensive. Some people don't even know these places exist. Dogs aren't disposable. Please go to a reputable breeder and get a Chi that you don't have to worry about all of these things. Buying puppies from BYB's/Brokers only contribute to the horror of the life long abuse and neglect sentence of the parents of these puppies. The puppies that don't sell have the same sentence. Take some time today and research puppy mills. I think you'll have a totally different mind set once you do. Again, I mean no offense. Just concerned about the puppies welfare that you keep posting. 

This pup is absolutely adorable, but the pup definitely wasn't bred for the betterment of the breed. As mentioned, many times these puppies are kept in cramped, wire cages with no flooring. This has a major impact on their body as a whole. I suggest taking out insurance on this little guy, it will run you about $25 a month. If any problems arise, the insurance will cover it. Sending well wishes, and looking forward to seeing this little fella' thrive and grow.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a feeling this member is just trying to ruffle our feathers. He (or she) always pops in to post a new dog and asks for our opinions on something they're not happy with. I don't think any of these stories are true. Have you noticed they hardly ever (if ever) respond? Smh.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the 4th puppy this member has posted about. It definitely seems a little odd IMO.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Strange ..... But in the case of this being genuine ..

She does look weak at the back end, and i advise you to do as Stella mentioned with good food and exercise. Can you actually keep us posted on the progress of the pups you have brought over the last few months, we really do want to help you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe he / she could come on and answer the questions for us.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The sad thing is that this is not an uncommon practice. Many people go through dog after dog. I can't tell you how many times I've heard, "it's just a dog." I have to be blunt, but people that feel this way, and don't want the lifelong commitment shouldn't be allowed to own a pet.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have a feeling this member is just trying to ruffle our feathers. He (or she) always pops in to post a new dog and asks for our opinions on something they're not happy with. I don't think any of these stories are true. Have you noticed they hardly ever (if ever) respond? Smh.....


That's exactly what I was thinking.... but if you look at his older threads about the previous dogs, the pictures are all taken in the same house. Same kitchen floor, same couch, same crate can be seen on all the pics of the different dogs so I'm afraid this might actually be genuine. Hopefully I'm wrong. :/


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.... but if you look at his older threads about the previous dogs, the pictures are all taken in the same house. Same kitchen floor, same couch, same crate can be seen on all the pics of the different dogs so I'm afraid this might actually be genuine. Hopefully I'm wrong. :/


I noticed the same thing Camille...I'm hoping this person isn't just "finding" these pups and then selling them, getting info from us that they can use for the sale.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Would love to know why you keep picking these sweet puppies that you acknowledge have confirmation issues??? You might watch the video in the stickey post on the chihuahua breed standard to educate yourself.
I have done this many times, it has great information and you can continue to access it. 
It is troubling to think that you find these precious babies and apparently discard them. They deserve better treatment, this knowledge would benefit you and them!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Regardless of the op's motives- I think it is good to point out that this does appear to be a typical mill puppy. Low muscle tone from being trapped in a small cage and poor nutrition from both their mother and whatever they were fed. If you are open to poor confirmation then get a rescue (although there are rescues with great confirmation in the pound sometimes too). If you really care about confirmation go to a repuitable breeder. Either one is a great choice- but a puppy mill or unethical breeder is never a good choice. Clearly this puppy came from one of the last two choices.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I really hope that you are just trying to get a rise out of us and that you have not gotten yet another puppy. If so, I would suggest you keep this one and not get any more. It can be very stressful for them to be passed around and you do not appear to be the type of person that is pleased with any of the dogs you get. If this one does not meet your high standards I would suggest next time getting a toy, stuffed dog.


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and advice. I got this puppy from a family friend, and they are not backyard breeder! They have a family dog who got pregnant and delivered 6 puppies. 
This pup runs at my backyard so he has been getting the right amount of exercise. He runs and hops, but I noticed that he uses his front legs far more often. His rear legs are so skinny, without any noticeable muscle. 
You may know that I love Wellness Super 5 Mix for small dog, and that is what I have been feeding him with. 
I guess it is genetics.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I really hope that you are just trying to get a rise out of us and that you have not gotten yet another puppy. If so, I would suggest you keep this one and not get any more. It can be very stressful for them to be passed around and you do not appear to be the type of person that is pleased with any of the dogs you get. If this one does not meet your high standards I would suggest next time getting a toy, stuffed dog.


Lol this made me laugh but yes i agree, you have a very high standards, you won't find a perfect breed dog if you don't buy from a breeder. all the mixes you get are lovely but you seem not to be happy enough. 



joshall said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. I got this puppy from a family friend, and they are not backyard breeder! They have a family dog who got pregnant and delivered 6 puppies.
> This pup runs at my backyard so he has been getting the right amount of exercise. He runs and hops, but I noticed that he uses his front legs far more often. His rear legs are so skinny, without any noticeable muscle.
> You may know that I love Wellness Super 5 Mix for small dog, and that is what I have been feeding him with.
> I guess it is genetics.


Having a pup run around your back yard is not the right amount of exercise i would suggest actually walking your pup or taking it out with you on errands etc. if a dog "gets pregnant" repeatedly then that is a back yard breeder. Can i also ask what happened to the last puppy you had? The food your feeding is not a bad food but is not the best. Also can i ask what will happen to this pup now that you have come to your own conclusion that "its genetics"? Because of you feel your now going to get rid and get a new one then i really think you shouldn't. You don't seem to have any patients or care about the dogs, from what i can gather its all about how they look...

Im sorry joshall but i wont be replying to anymore of your posts from here on out because i really think you are on one to wind up the forum and point blunt your posts really wind me up. Its sad because this is such a great place where people get the help they need.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

joshall said:


> This pup runs at my backyard so he has been getting the right amount of exercise. He runs and hops, but I noticed that he uses his front legs far more often. His rear legs are so skinny, without any noticeable muscle.


I know it is uncommon in small breed dogs, but when large breed puppies hop instead of running it usually means they have problems with their hips. This puppy's stance is also indicative of hip issues. I also know that it IS possible for even the tiniest dogs to have hip problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So what happened to the other puppy and why do you keep getting new puppies?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. Where is the white puppy with the sable face? Did you give him away because he was too big and get this one instead?
Are these pups from the same litter as your original two?
There is nothing wrong with wanting a particular look or type of dog, we all have our preferences. I just don't understand why you keep selecting puppies that do not fit your criteria, and giving them away. Once you have chosen a pup and brought him home he is your responsibility for the rest of his life, no matter how he turns out. All dogs deserve to be loved for themselves even if they are 'ugly', 'stupid', 'fat' the wrong colour or too big.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Where is the white puppy with the sable face? Did you give him away because he was too big and get this one instead?
> Are these pups from the same litter as your original two?
> There is nothing wrong with wanting a particular look or type of dog, we all have our preferences. I just don't understand why you keep selecting puppies that do not fit your criteria, and giving them away. Once you have chosen a pup and brought him home he is your responsibility for the rest of his life, no matter how he turns out. All dogs deserve to be loved for themselves even if they are 'ugly', 'stupid', 'fat' the wrong colour or too big.


Amen! I 100% agree. Dogs aren't toys. As Michelle mentioned, a stuffed dog might be your better option. None of us are trying to be rude, we just don't take lightly to getting one dog after another. These puppies have feelings and deserve better than to be discarded based on looks, size, confirmation, etc. When you choose a dog, if you are responsible you are making a lifelong commitment to that pup. If you can't do this, you should wait until you can. I have a eery suspicion that any pup you choose will end up being discarded for one reason or another. Do you ever think how the puppy feels having to be passed from hand to hand? Do you wonder what fate holds for the ones unwanted. It's things like this that keep unethical breeding going. I urge you from the bottom of my heart to spend some time researching what you are doing, what you are looking for, and wait until you are ready to take in a pup that you don't have to ask on a public Internet forum what we think. Many, if not all of us want to know the truth about where the other puppies are. And yes, you made it our business with all of your threads.


----------



## DaintyDolly (Nov 25, 2013)

I've just read a few of the posts from this person and honestly I feel so sad for these doggies  if you are a genuine concerned dog owner, I think you should have thought very carefully a about your choices and what's ideal for you... before setting anything in stone. The way you talk about your pooches is kind of upsetting to me, you just make it sound like your pets aren't good enough & they're all so beautiful. I hope you learn to see what we all see because you are very lucky to be able to take these cuties home with you! X 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the concerns all! The white pup with brindle color is already given to my nephew.  I still have Tyler (the apple head) and now Pompei! I am obsessed on how cute the pups are, that's why I keep getting puppies. Pompei is from a different mother, but same father. That's why they have similar look (especially Tyler and Pompei). I will upload some photos soon. I pick Pompei because he is also a runt (I really like tiny puppies), and I have intended to nurture him until he is grown up as a healthy dog! 

What food is good for leg muscles, hips or joints, apart from feeding them the supplement pills? Does raw diet help with the muscle development, or just mainly for ensuring strong teeth development?
Thanks!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hang on, you said you gave both pups, Bobby and Tyler, to your nephew. Now you have Tyler back? You then got a white pup with a sable head that was 6lbs at 8 weeks, where is that puppy now? Then you got this puppy as well? Who was called Luke but is now called Pompeii? It all seems very far fetched.
This is the puppy i was referring to http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/131690-meet-our-new-6-pound-8-week-old-puppy.html


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This must be a child having a laugh,maybe we should ignore it !


----------

